# nexplanon implant complicaition



## angbart80 (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok... So I'm coding an xr that's looking for a missing nexplanon birth control implant.  I can't find any complication for that particular birth control.  What would you guys suggest?  Otherwise it's an xr without any abnormal findings...  I can't seem to find any other code to use, all the other birth control codes are for intrauterine devices.  Ugh.


----------



## angbart80 (Apr 5, 2018)

*The closest code I can find*

The closest code I can find is:  T85.698A, Other mechanical complication of other specified internal prosthetic devices, implants and grafts, initial encounter.  Is that seriously the closest thing they have for this?  I mean, they have codes for being sucked into a jet engine and being bitten by a turtle and they DON'T have a code for a birth control implant?!


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Apr 5, 2018)

*nexplanon implant complication*



angbart80 said:


> The closest code I can find is:  T85.698A, Other mechanical complication of other specified internal prosthetic devices, implants and grafts, initial encounter.  Is that seriously the closest thing they have for this?  I mean, they have codes for being sucked into a jet engine and being bitten by a turtle and they DON'T have a code for a birth control implant?!



It is still nonspecific but you have a displacement so T85.628A (Displacement of other specified internal prosthetic devices, implants and grafts) appears appropriate. 

Hope that helps,
Cindy


----------

